# Two years of TSH flip flops?



## bronson3000 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm at the breaking point in this battle. Wondering if any of this sounds familiar to someone and they may have a suggestion.

First, a bit of background. Diagnosed hypo at age 8, been on Synthroid ever since (25 now). I've always had to adjust my dose every year or so, sometimes reduced but generally it has just been increasing. 
For two years, I was on 150 mcg, TSH around 1 and I felt great. Then, things went wrong.

I had a relatively stressful life change and within the next few months, bizarre symptoms. Iron deficiency, horrible hair loss, tingling or numb feet, chest and rib pains and crazy panic attacks like I've never experienced (no history of anxiety prior). Additionally, my TSH went up to 5. After fixing the iron deficiency, some symptoms improved but others still haven't. It's been almost two years of hair loss, weird pains, anxiety, heart palpitations, etc. And now, I can't seem to get my thyroid under control. After being put on 200 mcg, I got my labs to a good place. A few months later, my TSH was .02. Went down to 175 mcg, TSH shot up to 8 within two months.

I'm back on 200 but feel like crap. Seeing an Endo and been referred to an internist but have yet to see any doctor do any investigating past thyroid issues. Is there something else that could be at play here?

P.s. I realize t3/t4 values are useful but I don't have my labs here. Generally, t3 is in the bottom 1/3 of range and t4 is at the very top, if not higher than reference range. And I have considered adding t3 but my endocrinologist is totally opposed due to the potential side effects/risks..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Hi and welcome! Try and get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests. You may not be converting too well. I hear ya' loud and clear! You can't get on w/life!!

Please read the above info. And have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ditto what was said above.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the only tests that will reflect your thyroid hormone in blood at time of draw.

TSH lags up to 6 weeks and is not reliable for dosing purpose.

An ultrasound of your thyroid is important is you've not had one in awhile or never.


----------



## bronson3000 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, I should have clarified those are my free t3/t4 values (lower third for t3, very upper limit for t4). I also had an ultrasound last year and everything was normal.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That situation (low free t3 and high free t4) is pretty common when your body doesn't properly or effectively covert t4 into t3. Have you tried lowering your Levo and adding in Cytomel?


----------



## HYPERHYPOHYPERHASHIMOTO (May 11, 2015)

bronson3000 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm at the breaking point in this battle. Wondering if any of this sounds familiar to someone and they may have a suggestion.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new to this forum. I jave never posted before so I hope that I am doing this right. I saw your story and I just wanted to add some info for you. Your not NUTZ for ONE HASHI is HORRID. I have Chronic Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. If this helps I am scheduled for a surgical consult to remove the nasty little Bugger, its broken anyway and I am burned out on all the issues it is causing me. So your not alone. I get hair loss, weight gain, heart palps, sweats, shivers, digestion issues, tiredness, sleeplesness etc.. It all depends on what HASHI is doing for the day, then usually thats what I am doing (HA HA)

My numbers last week were TSH 1.52, Free T3 3.4, Free T4 1.3

My Numbers 2 weeks ago TSH 3.50, Free T3 1.05 Free T4 1.5 My Levels are all 3 HIGH or all 3 LOW its a nightmare

So see it is madness I go from HYPER to HYPO and it is draining.

I am 40 now and it is ridiculous I finally said ENOUGH KILL IT!!!!

HASHI can make you so ill, my ultrasound showed and confirmed Hashimoto.. I wish I could show you all photos when HASHI swells up my entire throat swells I choke on water, cant breathe (  ) I demanded to see an ENDO DOC, he gave me the choice keep it or remove it. I said REMOVEEEEEEEEEEEE it is worthless drama to me.

Several of my friends had HASHI and removed it, they are now controlled properly with meds. It is not a light decision to make, so bear that in mind. Surgery is always a risk and there is no guarantee. However with HASHI the thyrpid takes on a spongy look and when it swells it over releases or under release hormone its crazy to read and try an understand everything. I say advocate for your self. Just because the ultra sound shows normal, its not. my was highlyechoic with nodules, yet my CT said normal. BLAH BLAH I finally started taking photos of when my thyroid would swell and you can see the outline and bumpy look of it through my neck along with a rash over the area of the thyroid shaped just like it. when the swelling goes down redness went away. So if your seeing this and it never does it take some pics. I felt choking etc... Doctors are like you have GERD, its anxiety BLAH BLAH BLAH. I called out the Bulls*** Flag HA HA

To me I want my sanity back i am willing to take the risk having it surgically removed, I already take meds for it for rest of my life. If It stops the choking fits, heart palps and constant fluctuations I am game.

Basically hang in there I feel exactly as you do. I found this I dont know if it helps anyone to understand but its a breakdown in a way, yet keep in mind this is not exactly always true because I can be HIGH on all or LOW on ALL its very conflicting with HASHI. KEEP PUSHING FOR A SPECIALIST not every ENDO doc will be current on Thyroid issue. I say look for a younger DOC who is just out of Med school who may be up on all the new advanced findings, treatments and symptoms. I find the new doctors are eager and usually learn all about the newest treatments...

The following table summarizes some examples of typical test results and their potential meaning.

TSH free T4 free or total T3 probable Interpretation High Normal Normal Mild (subclinical) hypothyroidism High Low Low or normal Hypothyroidism Low Normal Normal Mild (subclinical) hyperthyroidism Low High or normal High or normal Hyperthyroidism Low Low or normal Low or normal Non-thyroidal illness; rare pituitary (secondary) hypothyroidism Normal High High Thyroid hormone resistance syndrome (a mutation in the thyroid hormone receptor decreases thyroid hormone function) Here is the site link for the graph, it looks like it failed to post all the way.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t3/tab/test

I hope this helps ypu understand better what some of the numbers could mean. I fall in the last one and and 4th and 2nd areas. HASHI is mean and seems like every day is a neww issue I could name off over a 100 so Hang tight be an ADVOCATE your not alone in this INSANITY the thyroid creates.

PS, if they look at you like your crazy and making it all up, just remember it is because they do not understand, find a new provider.


----------

